# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Primobolan; Fake/real??

## vitor

I dont have a camera so I cant post a pick! (Its spanish primo)
Ive got SHERING PRIMO 100mgs
Lote nr is :22084B
Cad nr is:04.2007
There are 3-rings at the top:to pink, one yellow
blue dot
Dos somone now?
thanks!

----------


## judge_dread

Find by any means a pic bro and post it

----------


## vitor

I will try to get a camera and post a pic one of this days. In the meantime, have anyone seen/heard/used the same(spanish)primo I have, with the same Lot/Cad nr.???

----------


## Seajackal

Just try to draw a vertical line in the left sice of the lettes P for Primobolan 
D for Depot and the N for N Reg if they are perfectly alyned then there is a
big chance of being good but if the N is a little unalyned compared to the P
and D then forget about it cuz its fake.

Sorry for the "alyned" misspelling it was intentional cuz if I put an I instead
of y it will be scrambled.

----------


## vitor

> Just try to draw a vertical line in the left sice of the lettes P for Primobolan 
> D for Depot and the N for N Reg if they are perfectly alyned then there is a
> big chance of being good but if the N is a little unalyned compared to the P
> and D then forget about it cuz its fake.
> 
> Sorry for the "alyned" misspelling it was intentional cuz if I put an I instead
> of y it will be scrambled.


Thanks You!

----------


## vitor

This turned out to be real spanish Primo, if someone has the same lote/cad nr. they are probaly real....

----------

